# Floyd Mayweather released from jail



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> ​LAS VEGAS -- Floyd Mayweather Jr. was released from a Las Vegas jail early Friday after serving two months of a three-month sentence in a misdemeanor domestic battery case.
> 
> The undefeated boxer walked out of the Clark County Detention Center beneath the glow of street lamps and glare of TV cameras to resume a boxing career that his lawyers and personal physician warned in court documents might be at risk. They said jail food and water didn't meet Mayweather's dietary needs, and lack of exercise space in a cramped cell of fewer than 98 square feet threatened his health and fitness.
> 
> ...


*ESPN*

That hair.. Looks to be in good shape though.


----------



## ratm (Mar 10, 2012)

Yawn.

I hate that douchebag.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Money Team all day.

Can't wait to see him back in the ring.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So who should he fight next?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I guess money talks after all.

Canelo said he wants Mayweather...could be a laugh


----------

